# Regular Season Game 61: Houston Rockets @ Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(40-20)/(39-22)*

When/Where:
*Thursday, March 6, 9:30 p.m. ET*































































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Kidd / Terry / Howard / Bass / Dampier*


*Preview

Since matching up against the Rockets way back in December, the Mavericks have undergone a makeover.

Jason Kidd is running the show. Jason Terry has returned to the starting lineup. And veterans Tyronn Lue and Jamaal Magloire have been added to the bench.

But even with all those changes, the Mavericks aren't the only different team heading into Thursday's showdown between the I-45 rivals.

"We're a different ball club," Rockets star Tracy McGrady said. "We're definitely different from the three times we've played them this season. We're playing with a great deal of confidence."

On Thursday night, the Rockets hope to re-introduce themselves to their in-state rivals.

The Rockets will try to maintain their torrid pace and end their recent struggles against Dallas when they visit Jason Kidd and the new-look Mavericks Thursday night at American Airlines Center.

Houston (40-20) arrives in Dallas as the hottest team in the NBA after beating Indiana Wednesday to establish a new franchise record with their 16th straight win.

Now, they'll put that winning streak on the line against the team that has tormented them over the past four seasons.

Since knocking the Rockets out of the playoffs in 2005, the Mavs have won 10 of the past 11 games in the I-45 series and have a six-game winning streak over Houston heading into Thursday's date.

The Rockets are hoping the latest tilt will be different.

"We've been doing good," Rockets forward Luis Scola said. "We're playing good and we're happy. But we know we have a lot of work to do. We just have to keep fighting and keep winning games. We are trying to get something bigger than records, so we've got to keep working. There's a lot of work to do."

The latest matchup against the Mavericks figures to be different from the other games between the two teams this season.

Despite having the same core, the Mavericks have revamped their bench and added one of the game's greatest point guards in Kidd.

Kidd will be playing his ninth game in Dallas since the Mavs beat the NBA trading deadline to acquire him from New Jersey. So far, the Mavs are 4-4 since the deal.

But they're coming off a brutal road trip in which they dropped games to San Antonio, the L.A. Lakers and Utah.

"They're still a contender not only in the West, but in the NBA," Rockets forward Chuck Hayes said. "They still have their same principles, but they're a little older and a little more experienced at the point guard position. They're still a good team and they're still one of the top teams in the West. It'll still be a good test for us."

The Mavericks, however will be missing one key figure.

Dirk Nowitzki, the league's reigning MVP, was suspended for Thursday's game after a flagrant foul on Utah's Andrei Kirilenko.

The Mavs could start either Devean George or Brandon Bass in Nowitzki's place.

"Well, I guess we don't have to worry about any 7-footers shooting threes," Hayes quipped.

The Rockets, though, aren't really worried about who will and who won't be on the floor for the Mavericks.

Despite all the additions the Mavericks have made to bolster their lineup for a run at a Western Conference title, the Rockets are pretty happy with their own changes since their last meeting against Dallas.

McGrady and Co. are hoping those changes will be visible against the Mavs.

"We're playing with a great deal of confidence," McGrady said. "We're better defensively. All the things that you need to be a great team. We're a focused group. Right now, it's so tight in the West. We understand that."


Mavericks Update: The Mavericks will be missing their leading scoring against the Rockets. Dirk Nowitzki, the league's reigning MVP, was suspended for one game after a flagrant foul on Utah's Andrei Kirilenko. The news is bad timing for the Mavs. Dallas has lost three straight heading into Thursday's game.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, Dallas has lost 3 straight?

Again, our guard play will be important. If we can keep Terry and Howard in check, we should be ok.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Just a reminder... So we can all watch the game if you have access to TNT. Also I added the logo into your original post Cornholio...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../mavs/stories/030608dnspomavscap.3bc2208.html



> Who's hot? Tracy McGrady
> 
> The Rockets guard has scored 20 or more points in four consecutive games and seven of his last eight. He is the undisputed focal point of the Houston offense now that Yao Ming is out. ... Houston guard Rafer Alston has averaged 14.2 points and 7.5 assists during the team's franchise-record 16-game winning streak. ... Point guard Jason Kidd has averaged 18.3 points since scoring only seven points in a loss to San Antonio. ... Mavericks center Erick Dampier has averaged 11.8 rebounds over the last five games. ... Dallas has won all three games against Houston this season, six straight and 18 of the last 23.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

NO Dirk No Problem


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I wonder what Charles Barkley will have to say....He's not a Rocket fan


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Just a reminder... So we can all watch the game if you have access to TNT. Also I added the logo into your original post Cornholio...


No prob.



Yao Mania said:


> Wow, Dallas has lost 3 straight?
> 
> Again, our guard play will be important. If we can keep Terry and Howard in check, we should be ok.


They've lost 2 straight. Losses @ SA, LAL, Utah; Win vs. Sac.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's do this! I just found out the longest winning streak is 33. I think we can top that. 

Go LANDRY!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I wonder what Charles Barkley will have to say....He's not a Rocket fan


"The Rockets haven't played nobody" - Charles Barkley

Good to know 16 teams in the "L" should just hang it up, according to the "Chuck-ster" :biggrin:


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

> It's going to end tonight - Charles Barkley



Barkley gives Rockets no credit.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Khm3r said:


> Barkley gives Rockets no credit.


He never has, nor probably ever will. He hated everybody on the Rockets when he played except Rudy T.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I cant watch this game. They onyl show one NBA game a day in Oz and its the Bulls Cavs game today


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here we go...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice decent start.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

DO they have microphones on the rims? It seems a little loud when the ball swishes or clanks...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

BS call on scola, he didn't touch him. I cant stand calls like this


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW the sopcast connection is pretty damn good.

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=7354&part=sports

STAR SPORTS in English


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> WOW the sopcast connection is pretty damn good.
> 
> http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=7354&part=sports
> 
> STAR SPORTS in English


what up, mate?!? Rockets up 1!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

close game. Their rebounds are whats keeping them in it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> BS call on scola, he didn't touch him. I cant stand calls like this


always like that in Dallas, I'm not liking the hustle Mavs showing....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang bad 24 sec violation


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

End of 1, 25-24 Rockets!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> what up, mate?!? Rockets up 1!


Hey champ.
A decent start havent see much of Landry yet. I cant wait to see how the Mavs handle him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

You can tell the Mavs really want this win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

He's been in & got to the line on his 1st shot att.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rebounds, rebounds, rebounds


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Chuckie H for 2! 

Tmac vs Allen? Advantage Tmac


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what else needs to be said about Land?!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Carl Landry is unstoppable.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Landry wants to get a nasty dunk, you can see it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> what else needs to be said about Land?!


Nothing, this kid is earning his respect in this league. He is going to be a force, and the way its looking, possible all star in the future.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^ I like the sound of that "Star of the future" - book it!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn the Mavs got a damn string on that loose ball. It keeps going back to them every time.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its kinda nice to see Juwan


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hayes got hit in the nuts...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good thing chuck had his baby.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay nice move by Juwan there when 3 people came in on him and he still converted.

Cant remember him making a move like that for us


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it was all jumpers w/ Juwan, Avery don't play that


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game reminds me how much I honestly hate Jason Terry.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

got to find a answer for JT$, he killing alston


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I like to watch JT vs other teams......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang I thought we are scoring well with TMAC out of the game this time he comes out and we looked like we had nothing.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

52-50 @ the half Rockets....I sure hope JT cool off in the locker room


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That rainbow 3 by George was crazy


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well no one expected a blow out, so having a small lead going into the 2nd half is good. 

Only 3 TOs so far, very good stat


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW the Spurs are frustrating they need to lose a game soon.

Anyways good first half.
Gotta really turn it on in the second.

Stopping terry is what its all about.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> well no one expected a blow out, so having a small lead going into the 2nd half is good.
> 
> Only 3 TOs so far, very good stat


I did


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we are leading the rebound stat by one 21-20


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, the old man is on the floor?!? I love my team


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

YEAH I definately love to see Deke at 41 still diving for the ball


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> wow, the old man is on the floor?!? I love my team


QFTW!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac and Rafer are really learning to play with each other. Rafer's only got 1 asst, but that's 'cuz T-Mac's been doing the distribution.

11pt lead on a dunk by the fossil!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I got to say Rafer can really speed up just like that. He is alot faster than he appears for much of the game.


Great tip by Scola.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Deke with the dunk! :yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

QFTW - what does that mean??????????????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> QFTW - what does that mean??????????????


I'm trying to figure out the same thing.....:lol: (I was embarassed to ask)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Alston shot that from Oak Cliff!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer hits from houston wow


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Houston Rockets:

Where amazing happens...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rafer is BALLIN'!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

running & gunning them in their own building...Dirk didn't want to see these Rockets!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

QFTW = Quote for the win!

Pretty much, great quote you said there...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Rafer hits from houston wow


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL not the best finish by Batman. But he finished it 



AllEyezonTX said:


> I'm trying to figure out the same thing.....:lol: (I was embarassed to ask)


LOL after the stupid things I do embarrassment doesnt come into it


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Houston Rockets:
> 
> Where amazing happens...



QFTW! :biggrin: (My vote)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> QFTW = Quote for the win!
> 
> Pretty much, great quote you said there...


You know what I am going to use that  I like it


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't think it would be a good idea to put a mic in Avery face right now.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets finish them off...

Fatality!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> I did


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> *17-game overall win streak*
> The best win streak in franchise history; more than three times longer than previous best this season.
> 
> *11-game home winning streak*
> ...


Too early????????


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Avery Johnson must be ****ting his pants right now


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully there is no 4th Q collapse.
I would like to see the subs get some minutes.

Hopefully the team still realises that they havent won the game yet. Remember the Sixers


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"Dunk you very much!" Land get's another


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Every time i see the Rockets on national TV, T-Mac jacks up a three as soon as he gets the ball with a defender in his face as a "heat check," but they never go in. My suggestion is STOP CHECKING, it not going in


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Amazing


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am hoping Bobby stays on and gets his shooting touch back.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> "Dunk you very much!" Land get's another


And Tmac


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Tmac with the Alley!!*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> Every time i see the Rockets on national TV, T-Mac jacks up a three as soon as he gets the ball with a defender in his face as a "heat check," but they never go in. My suggestion is STOP CHECKING, it not going in


Funny, but true. He just can't hit strings of 3s like back in his prime, and like how Kobe and LeBron does it nowadays. Oh well, I guess we can still dream...

Avery's not even playing Kidd now. This trade really hasn't paid off for them at all...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Jackson get that touch back


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

the seat are turning grey in Dallas arena...Damp got blocked by Batt.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

BJax back-to-back treys! 21pt lead with 6 to go!!! YEAAAAH!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Yeah Jackson get that touch back


good call, he is no longer the weakest link! :clap:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmmmmm........... To be fair to the Mavs Kidd is new to the team and Nowitzki comes back next game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dallas better get something going before the playoffs, .500 ball won't get it. Enough of that....We are ****ing rolling!!!!!!!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

hroz said:


> Hmmmmm........... To be fair to the Mavs Kidd is new to the team and Nowitzki comes back next game.


To be fair... Yao Ming is out for the season.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Hmmmmm........... To be fair to the Mavs Kidd is new to the team and Nowitzki comes back next game.


We dont have Yao, and two of our main go to guys are rookies


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

when was the last time we lost again? So long ago I can't remember now...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If we can get over the Hornets. Then we come up against the Nets Hawks Bobcats. 

Then we have the week from hell.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> when was the last time we lost again? So long ago I can't remember now...


I still remember and I am still bitter.

Damn Jazz first kick us out of the playoffs then shorten our win streak. Do you realise how long our streak would be if we didnt lose that game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Barea hits a three from downtown. But then the arena goes wild. I mean seriously your down by 17 and you go crazy for one three????????????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

....Novak the star of the streak......


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> LOL Barea hits a three from downtown. But then the arena goes wild. I mean seriously your down by 17 and you go crazy for one three????????????


The one where they scored down low, it was a "golf clap" :clap2: That 3 almost sent them into a frenzy:lol:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> I still remember and I am still bitter.
> 
> Damn Jazz first kick us out of the playoffs then shorten our win streak. Do you realise how long our streak would be if we didnt lose that game.


If we'd won that game we'd have a 22 game winning streak! Ah well, 21-1 will have to do 

Last minutes for Bobby, thanks for your efforts!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

17 ..... 17


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

17-0! GOT IT! This team is good.

What do you say Barkley?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well Dirk didn't play so haters will still have reason to hate. If we can win again next game against the full strength Hornets and move into 3rd in the Conference, THEN people will have to shut up.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

YEAH YEAH GREAT WIN.

I lost concentration in the last 2 mins. I left then came back and it was over. Too bad probably missed Brooks & Novak doing their thing.

You gotta give props to Novak for that 3 vs the Kings. Who knows what would have happenned otherwise.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Great win!:clap::clap::clap:

Listening to Charles and Kenny, do you guys think McGrady is a "BALL STOPPER"? It just irritates me listening to these guys, EX-ROCKET PLAYERS too! But I believe they don't watch every Rockets game. Saying that McGrady doesn't make his teammates better?! :azdaja:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Well Dirk didn't play so haters will still have reason to hate. If we can win again next game against the full strength Hornets and move into 3rd in the Conference, THEN people will have to shut up.


2.5 games from 1st.

Why just aim for 3rd lets go for 1st. The hell with the Lakers & Spurs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hroz said:


> 2.5 games from 1st.
> 
> Why just aim for 3rd lets go for 1st. The hell with the Lakers & Spurs.


I like that confidence! I'm just saying that 3rd will be the next step, obviously 1st wound be hella nice 

Time to update the Playoff Watch!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Khm3r said:


> Great win!:clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Listening to Charles and Kenny, do you guys think McGrady is a "BALL STOPPER"? It just irritates me listening to these guys, EX-ROCKET PLAYERS too! But I believe they don't watch every Rockets game. Saying that McGrady doesn't make his teammates better?! :azdaja:



At times before his injury he was a ball stopper, but it was because other people didn't know what to do around him. He would get the ball and no one would be moving. Calling him a ball stopper now means they haven't watch but this one game since Tmac got back. Even when Tmac has the ball on the elbow, there is people moving and cutting around him, or clearing out to give him a shot at a drive to the basket and once he makes his move they are doing their cuts and shuffles.

All is well in whooville.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hornets next @ Toyota! It's getting cwazy to believe we have a chance for 18 straight wins!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

18 straight on Sturday!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

My new sig is cool!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

giordun said:


> My new sig is cool!


Yes, it is. It would be better if it had the entire team though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rockets Extend the Streak 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vxOH_pnkELY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vxOH_pnkELY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

